# Have you ever heard a squirrel scream?



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I have. I'm not sure. It was about 2:30 in the morning. I was sleeping and woke up to the most awful, blood curdling scream. Seriously. Both Monkey and me flew out of bed. No other sound followed at all. I looked around today for some sign of what had happened, but found bupkis.

Never did get back to sleep.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Monique said:


> I think I have. I'm not sure. It was about 2:30 in the morning. I was sleeping and woke up to the most awful, blood curdling scream. Seriously. Both Monkey and me flew out of bed. No other sound followed at all. I looked around today for some sign of what had happened, but found bupkis.
> 
> Never did get back to sleep.


Could it have been a cat? Cats (especially when in heat) can scream LOUDLY, and the sound is very human-like and disturbing.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you sure it was a squirrel and not a big cat or something else like...spooky stuff?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Could it have been a cat? Cats (especially when in heat) can scream LOUDLY, and the sound is very human-like and disturbing.


That would be my guess. They yowl a lot when they're in heat and then when they uh, get some action, they let out this horrible screaming sound. It's pretty disturbing.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> That would be my guess. They yowl a lot when they're in heat and then when they uh, get some action, they let out this horrible screaming sound. It's pretty disturbing.


The street I grew up on had many stray cats. Those things would "get it on" and start screaming. Horrible sounds.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Monster in the closet.  Definitely.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Monster in the closet. Definitely.


Oh, thanks for that! 

I suppose it could have been a cat. But, it was just one "scream" and then...nothing. It's hard to say what it was since I was asleep when I heard it. But, *shiver* it was creepy.

My cat and I walked the house and then watched TV. We didn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've heard squirrels, rabbits, deers, grasshoppers, opossum, raccoon... oh, that was a commercial! Loved it. Oh! Look! There it is now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

How did I *ever* stay away soooo long from the KB! I say Brendan's *STILL* got it! I have missed you so much my KB friends!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A rabbit scream as an owl or whatever gets them is the worst!  It sounds like a baby or child screaming.  I can't get back to sleep if awakened by a rabbit scream.  I hope that isn't what you heard.  Yucky.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We have large trees around the apartments and I hear the squirrels scream all the time. They scream very loud and boy when they fight with each other they go insane  . Crazy sounds coming out of them for sure.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've known a few screaming squirrels - does that count?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> A rabbit scream as an owl or whatever gets them is the worst! It sounds like a baby or child screaming. I can't get back to sleep if awakened by a rabbit scream. I hope that isn't what you heard. Yucky.


I was also going to say that I've heard rabbits scream: surprisingly loud for what we tend to think of as a quiet animal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

*Oh Bullwinkle, that trick never works!*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... SERIOUSLY PEOPLES! Did no one else think Brendan's video was funny?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... SERIOUSLY PEOPLES! Did no one else think Brendan's video was funny?


I love that commercial. If only my squirrel sounded like that!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Monique said:


> I love that commercial. If only my squirrel sounded like that!


Is it a scary scream


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Is it a scary scream


Whatever I heard last night, it was chilling. Not for children:


Spoiler



It was unmistakably the sound a creature makes in fear and agony right before it dies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fox in heat sound like that, but it's the wrong time of year.

Screech owls are also pretty scary....

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fox in heat sound like that, but it's the wrong time of year.
> 
> Screech owls are also pretty scary....
> 
> Betsy


I live in the city, so a fox would be pretty unusual. I know there are owls about sometimes, but... Wow, I just don't know. I just hope there's no screamin' tonight. I'm pooped.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Betcha it was a rabbit. One of ours got loose and went into the neighbour's garden, so I of course had to play stalker and catch it. This was a semi-wild rabbit, not a fully pet. Should have heard the poor thing cry when I pounced on it, and the screech seemed to last forever! Quite loud.


----------

